# cam gear moved on intake camshaft?



## r.e.wing_fc3s (Feb 22, 2010)

im repairing the damage from a continental timing belt tensioner bolt breaking. ive had the cylinder heads rebuilt. when i go to put the cams back one cyl head is normal, 16 rollers apart, grooves on camshafts align with bearing cap arrows. on the other side it is impossible to get the mark for the intake cam to line up with 16 rollers between the two. i know where you count from is offset to the left from the mark on the cam. it doesnt help to move the sprocket one tooth in either direction. ive changed many of these timing belts/had cams out before and ive never seen one like this. im thinking that somehow the intake cam seized for a moment and the gear which appears to be pressed on was moved. i needed to get the car running even though there was an obvious issue. 

it runs, with a low idle and not enough power. check engine light for o2 sensor fault=fuel not being burned off cause intake valves are not syncd


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

There's a mistake in the Bentley manual. It is 16 rollers on one side, and something else on the other. I can't remember which side is which and how many is on the other, but I think it's 16 on bank 1 (passenger side in US), and 14.5 on bank 2. The correct information is somewhere in an old thread here, and probably on Audiworld. I'll try and find it for you.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Here you go:

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2780659


----------



## r.e.wing_fc3s (Feb 22, 2010)

thx that link is just what i needed!


----------



## endogenous-i (Oct 27, 2011)

*2.8l 30v passenger side (cil 1-2-3) no compression? timing off? after cams and seals replaced...*

Think i have a similar problem with cam timing alignment, I read the audi link above (pictures deleted), but I still do not understand what to do orhow to adjust, or even if this is the issue. Would be helpful to see pictures of both banks if anyone has pictures of correct timing alignment

I just replaced the seals, cam chain tensioner gasket/seal, cam chain pads, and removed the cams and tensioner. Replaced it all, but engine will not start and I have no compression on passenger side bank 123 for 2.8l 30v USA/AHA Audi A6Q 1998 (early model). Fuel pressure, injector signal, spark, all appear fine. Local guy with a VAG scanned and found no error codes, everything seemed ok electronically, no indication of what is wrong, except I found no compression on 123 passenger side bank, and engine will not start!

I used a crank locker bolt and cam locker tool at TDC, new timing belt properly tensioned, exhaust cams and crank all aligned properly, exhaust cam notches aligned with reference arrows on exhaust cam cap, cam pulleys tight, etc... that should all be ok, figure the problem is with intake cam on 123 bank.

Spaced intake cams on banks 123 and 456 the same at ~15.5 or 16 rollers (cam gear marks on intake cams are slightly different side to side, with the notch on the intake cams either at gear tooth point or at a gear tooth valley, so rollers # 15 and 16 are either at the mark or slightly outside the mark). Installed the intake cams with the intake cam shaft gear reference notch aligned to the reference arrow on the cam cap... all seemed perfect, aligned, and symmetrical.

But, I have Zero psi compression on passenger side bank 123, and ~120psi on driver side bank 456. So seems no compression on bank 123 is the problem, but not throwing any cam position codes?

I don't understand how to adjust +/- the chain spacing to correct this issue. Manual made no differentiation between chain spacing on the banks, but read above there is mention that manual is wrong and there is some some difference, but can't see the picutes to understand how mine is wrong or how to fix/adjust??

here are pictures of my cams and chain on passenger side bank 123. Can someone please help and explain what is wrong with mine, and how to fix this issue?

Not at TDc in picture, but was aligned as above and engine has not started. Does anyone have a picture of the passenger side that is correctly timed? is it 14.5, 15.5 or 16.5? would this slight incorrect alignment cause total loss of compression in the entire 123 bank?

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5669003796616030321/5669003843113944562

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5669003796616030321/5669003931765475234

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5669003796616030321/5669004001146932722

*** I would really appreciate any help or pictures!!!

Thanks
RJ


----------



## endogenous-i (Oct 27, 2011)

*my problem pictures*

seems pictures above did not link from google, here is a link to a photosynth of the problem engine at TDC, Passenger side bank 123 on my 2.8l 30v A6Q AHA, with no compression....

http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=b5cbd16c-b4d1-4e6d-8711-cecb7baf0988

Thanks again for your help,
RJ


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I count 16 links, which is correct for bank 1. TDC is on cylinder 3 for this engine, which is at the top-left of your picture. The position of the lobes, pointing inwards at what looks to be 45 degrees, is consistent with correct timing. Check that the holes on the diamond-shaped flanges all line up though. Sounds like you have a blown head gasket.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

im glad to hear someone else had a conti belt kit roller bolt break as well. I had one on a 2.7 biturbo and the supplier said it was my fault. I have done 20-30 belt jobs on the 2.7/2.8 setup and that was the first conti kit I used. 
They ended up paying for parts and labor in the end after 9 months...:thumbup:


----------

